
Calculating π by Bouncing Balls in Phase Space - ColinWright
http://aperiodical.com/2015/03/%cf%80-phase-space-and-bouncing-billiard-balls
======
keithpeter
Looks like this method converges at root(N) same as a direct monte-carlo [1]

Anyone got a stochastic method that converges quicker?

[1]
[http://sohcahtoa.org.uk/pages/maths_montecarlo.html](http://sohcahtoa.org.uk/pages/maths_montecarlo.html)

